
IE10 Countdown - ssclafani
http://ie10countdown.com/
======
tobylane
I don't get it, does it do something different based on user agent?

Personally I'd hope IE10 is a browser we don't have to care about/follow beta
and launch, we just make html5 websites and it works.

